# Squirrels and noisy blower motor



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

Have removed about a dozen horse-chestnuts from an area of the engine under the battery tray and vacuumed up most of the broken pieces. 

I can't see where they would get in the airflow for the climate system to cause a noise in the blower motor.
Does the snorkel over the rad for engine intake air have a branch off for cabin air?

Also if it's necessary to remove the blower motor to fix this issue, does that mean just shaking crud out of the (squirrel!) cage or will motor need replacing?

Also, the alternative to removing the dash as per FSM by accessing the blower from underneath in driver footwell sounds good but must be done pretty much by feel? 
Wonder how you get its retaining fasteners back in place if they have to come out.
Two hours vs. six hours sounds good though.


----------

